

Ask HN: Who's working on strong AI? - iandanforth

If you're working on strong/general AI 1. Are you getting paid for it? and 2. How are you attacking it? Linguistics/semantics first, robotics, something more abstract?
======
alok-g
1\. Bootstrapping 2\. Linguistics first

------
seiji
Consciousness first, communication next, embodiment last.

